# Gray Weathered Technique for Cypress



## Hum (Sep 27, 2013)

I currently have some planks of wire brushed cypress that looks like this:








...that i would like to look like this tone:









I've tried a number of stains (rustoleum "sunbleached", behr "cape cod" semi transparent, varathane "sunbleached") to no avail. The finish is more of a bluish white tone that looks like paint. The issue seems to be the natural semi dark brown tone of the wood.

Any suggestions?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Time, time and more time is what it takes to get that look. Plus sunshine.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The color to me looks like a gray pickle finish. A pickle finish is just some thinned down oil base paint you use like stain and wipe off the excess.


----------



## Hum (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you all. 

We are leaning towards watering down paint to create our own stain to achieve the result we want. We have changed our mind as far as the finish and have decided to go for another bolder finish that i have started a new thread about. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f8/how-achieve-effect-55819/#post525338

Thanks


----------

